# Seeking D&D'rs in Starkville, MS



## Helmed (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking for a group (3.0//3.5) while I'm here at MSU.
I'd prefer to play, but I am willing to DM.
I'm a little rusty, but I've DM'd for a single player and up to a group of nine.

Available: Monday through Thursday, anytime after 2pm.


----------



## ic3y (Jul 21, 2005)

*Play d&d starkville mississippi*

Hi I live in starkville mississippi and wanted to let people know we play on sunday or monday depending on which is better for the group there are 4 of us so far but would love to have more if you want give me a call at 662 312 1501 and i will let you know exactly where we are having the game.


----------



## ic3y (Jul 21, 2005)

*more*

We play ad&d 3.5.   It doesent matter what skill level you are at d&d we will teach you or you can teach us .  We just started a new campaign 7/17/05 and would love to have more people.


----------

